# ibooks drm



## abram (16 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté des livres sur l'ibook store protégés par les DRM d'Apple. Sur combien d'ipad/iphone puis-je les lire ?
Merci


----------



## leovallet07 (16 Mai 2013)

Sur 5 iDevices normalement avec ton compte dessus après ça dépend si c'est un livre que pour iPad ou si il est universel.


----------

